# New Toys - Excited



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Since I am working on a DIY build I figured I didn't want to go through all the work without being able to quantify the results so I splurged and got some test equipment and am pretty excited about it!

So the new toys are:

_Behringer ECM8000_ - soon to be professionally calibrated
_Xenyx 802_ - Need a good pre-amp
_On-stage SB96+_ - Looked to be a nice boom mic stand and it is especially being fully featured for $60
_ACH-01_ - A friend referred me to this accelerometer to test for cabinet resonance

Pretty excited about these things and the whole process as exacting speaker measurement will be a very new experience for me, but an important one at the same time.

Does anyone have any tips for a new comer to this field? 

Thanks guys.
Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like you are gonna get serious. Congrats on the new toys.

You'll probably want to calibrate that preamp as well. No need to send it off, just loop it through REW like you calibrate your sound card and create a .cal file for it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

avaserfi said:


> So the new toys are:
> 
> _Behringer ECM8000_ - soon to be professionally calibrated
> _Xenyx 802_ - Need a good pre-amp
> ...


You’ll need an SPL meter...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You’ll need an SPL meter...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I have had one of those for a while although I want to upgrade it its just a boring RS meter, but it works and I have "cooler" things to spend my money on now.


----------

